

Tails of the Unexpected - gruseom
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/speeches/2012/speech582.pdf

======
grifaton
I'm puzzled by the references to paper/scissors/stone. Why is "stone" the
"most obvious move"?

Later on, the paper states that the game is "well known to be power law
distributed". I couldn't immediately find anything online to back this up --
the first hit in google was a link to this paper. Can anybody provide some
insight?

~~~
gruseom
I was puzzled by that too. It seemed like the weakest thing in the paper.
Other stuff, especially the part about applying contemporary risk models to
historical data, was much more interesting.

------
Zenst
Short version: If you get alot of data you get bellends and hockysticks.

Also the reason the rock wins is due to gobal warming as the rock is so hot it
now burns the paper :-)

Never bet against schrodinger's cat is all I can say after going thru that PDF
briefly.

------
AlexBlom
Is anybody else getting "Sorry! This document is not publicly available."?

~~~
stephengillie
Scribd has done this for every PDF page I've tried to access through their
site. <http://www.scribd.com/word/access_denied/96535114#full>

The linked PDF downloads quickly.

(what's strange is the rest of Scribd, including their fruit bot race, renders
great.)

